# take it or leave it



## tagalogstudent

In English, the phrase "take it or leave it" if a phrase used (most often in contracts) to explain how the person stating it isn't willing to negotiate or entertain counter-offers.

How would you communicate that concept in Tagalog?

I'm looking for a succinct phrase, such as "take it or leave it."


----------



## Inglip

My filipina friend suggested: Hanggang duon lang.

With the example: Ang kaya ko lang, ay X peso, hanggang duon lang.


----------



## tagalogstudent

Inglip said:


> My filipina friend suggested: Hanggang duon lang.


Until only similarities?


----------



## Inglip

She said it was expression meaning 'No more, that's it'

The said the sentence express something like: My price is 500 peso (ex) and that's it, no more.' 
Although that isn't literal, it is converying the meaning.

I am just repeating what she is saying as she doesn't have an account here.


----------



## 082486

tagalogstudent said:


> "take it or leave it."



I can't give you the exact translation but I think this is the closest meaning I can offer. 

ex.
1 million lang ang kaya kong ibigay, _kukunin mo ba o hindi?_
1 million is all I can give, _are you going to take/get it or not?
_1 million is all I can give, _take it or leave it._

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## niernier

082486 said:


> I can't give you the exact translation but I think this is the closest meaning I can offer.
> 
> ex.
> 1 million lang ang kaya kong ibigay, _kukunin mo ba o hindi?_
> 1 million is all I can give, _are you going to take/get it or not?
> _1 million is all I can give, _take it or leave it._
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong



Not as popular as the phrase "take it or leave it" but this translation will work.



tagalogstudent said:


> Until only similarities?



lol. Even the corrected spelling "hanggang doon lang" will not produce a sensible translation in google translate. Inglip's translation can also be used nevertheless.


----------



## DotterKat

If you want to put an end to an ongoing  negotiation, you may close the conversation after laying down your best and final offer by saying _Tapos na ang usapan. Payag ka ba o hindi?  End of conversation. Agree or disagree (take it or leave it)?_


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tanggap ba o hindi?  2.) Kunin o Hayaan?


----------

